# iPod car aux input plus charger



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anyone know of a charger/aux input jack I can get for my ipod? I've seen some on ebay, but they are only aux audio and do not charge the iPod...

Any ideas where I could get one that will also charge the iPod?
Thanks!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just get a car charger with a USB slot. Then you can charge any number of devices.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

This is what I use:

Belkin : TuneBase FM with ClearScan

It works well for me.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I was looking for something other then an FM transmiter (i've got one but doesn't always work)... So I was hoping I could use just one cable to charge and play the audio through the aux jack in the car...


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I just went through this same process but didn't find a single cable that did all this the way I wanted. In the end I used a simple 3.5mm audio cable to transmit the sound from the headphone jack of the iPod to the aux port of my stereo. The sound is fantastic. I then picked up a charger that plugs into my 12v in the car, or your lighter socket if you have one. I grabbed it from eBay and there's lots on there. This is what I picked up for my Touch, though there's lots without the case.


----------



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

*iCharger*

I use this:
Amazon.com: Monster Cable Ultra-Low Profile iPod iCharger (AICHG2 IP): Electronics
It's not made anymore (not on Monster's website anyway but Amazon has them) but it has a line out jack on the dock connector and it is excellent. If your a car stereo buff, I run the RCA's thru a AudioControl Overdrive so I can adjust the line out of my iPod to match the levels.:clap:


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

scdean said:


> I use this:
> Amazon.com: Monster Cable Ultra-Low Profile iPod iCharger (AICHG2 IP): Electronics
> It's not made anymore (not on Monster's website anyway but Amazon has them) but it has a line out jack on the dock connector and it is excellent. If your a car stereo buff, I run the RCA's thru a AudioControl Overdrive so I can adjust the line out of my iPod to match the levels.:clap:


If you're a car stereo buff, get a stereo that supports the iPod with a direct connect and has full control via the stereo.

I have an Alpine deck that does a decent job of controls (could be faster) and cost about $500 fully installed. There was a model above this one that doesn't even have a CD player, just radio, satellite and iPod (much faster controls). Sound is great.


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought one at the Apple Store, I believe it was made by Belkin. It plugs into the base of the iPod, and has two cables... one for audio, and another for power in the cigarette lighter.

It works fabulous, with great sound, and power.

Belkin has various options on their website: Belkin : Home


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I had an iTrip for my iPod Touch, but when I got my new car, the quality of the audio was poor. Dunno if it is the location of the antenna on the car, but I needed something else.

This works incredibly well for me. Don't have to worry about a dock to change songs any more, and the sound is great.

Griffin Technology: AutoPilot


----------



## scdean (Jan 17, 2001)

*Less than ideal??*



Macified said:


> If you're a car stereo buff, get a stereo that supports the iPod with a direct connect and has full control via the stereo.
> 
> I have an Alpine deck that does a decent job of controls (could be faster) and cost about $500 fully installed. There was a model above this one that doesn't even have a CD player, just radio, satellite and iPod (much faster controls). Sound is great.


I believe the poster already has a deck or factory stereo that he wants to plug into. And some prefer to control their songs through the iPod itself. Every head unit that has iPod controls has a compromise such as limited controls, as you say 'decent' and 'could be faster'. Try scrolling through 400 artists on an aftermarket HU display. In addition to the Overdrive, I run everything through an AudioControl Three.1 for total control of the system that no aftermarket HU could match. Maybe a bit overkill for the poster, but I offered him a solution as requested.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> I was looking for something other then an FM transmiter (i've got one but doesn't always work)... So I was hoping I could use just one cable to charge and play the audio through the aux jack in the car...


The Belkin device has an aux jack in the bottom. So all you have to do is run a 1/8" cable to your car stereo.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

jicon said:


> I had an iTrip for my iPod Touch, but when I got my new car, the quality of the audio was poor. Dunno if it is the location of the antenna on the car, but I needed something else.
> 
> This works incredibly well for me. Don't have to worry about a dock to change songs any more, and the sound is great.
> 
> Griffin Technology: AutoPilot



Another recommendation for this. I have something similar from Belkin. The only difference with the one I have is that there are no controls on the charger.


----------

